# LIVING DINOSAUR - ok up until recently it was living



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know the history or story behind this picture, just saw it on facebook and had to share it. If anyone has seen the movie Lake Placid and said that was a load of crap, have a look.

If anyone has seen a story about this monster please post a link to a related article. (Even money says John or Ming are the first to post the link  )


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I saw that picture on facebook as well. That croc is crazy big. I'd love to know the weight and length.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you are 

Edit: 2011 a 21ft monster was also caught in the philippines  
there is also gustave http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustave_(crocodile) and his giant friends around the world.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...crocodile-captured-Philippines-villagers.html


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy crockosaurus rex! lol Mike good thing ya didn't have money on it


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

would love to see that thing in person


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> would love to see that thing in person


I wouldn't.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

haha, imagine having a wild one in Deer lake or Central park!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I would have replied pronto 
Was doing my due diligence sucking water with the python and provide fresh water for my fish.

That croc must of provided a great feast for the village. Croc burgers anyone?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Here's another living fossil:










World's largest crocodile captured in the Philippines by villagers | Mail Online

But your's is still bigger.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I dunno about the african one....I'm sure if I google it, I could come up with something. Is it just me...it just seems as if it isn't proportional. The head looks a little small for the body.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Nahh.. Remember a while back I was selling my baby "Newtosaurus Firox Bellytos.." to some unsuspecting BCA members.. Told them they would get to 50 ft. in length when fully grown.. Wonder where they are now? :lol:
Here's a pic:


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Here's another living fossil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure the one in your link is bigger. The one caught in the phillipines was measured to be 21 feet which is huge even for a saltwater croc. The other one is (I would assume) a nile croc and it said it was estimated to be 16 feet so yea.

i remember reading an article about the Philippine croc that was caught and the villagers said they caught the wrong one, supposedly there's an even bigger one


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> i remember reading an article about the Philippine croc that was caught and the villagers said they caught the wrong one, supposedly there's an even bigger one


Yeah, it's always the one that got away....:lol:


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> i remember reading an article about the Philippine croc that was caught and the villagers said they caught the wrong one, supposedly there's an even bigger one


yup! i have a relative who lives where this croc was caught. she said that they have seen the bigger one some years ago and was spotted by some villagers some months ago after this one was caught. the one on the picture i believe was officially tagged as the largest in the world by guinness book of world records.

people there are saying that one was even bigger but they also admitting that its just a "guesstimate" at this point since it was never measured and no one saw it on land to at least get a better estimate of the size. wow!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i thought i was going to see a picture of davefrombc.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> oh i thought i was going to see a picture of davefrombc.


That's funny. Dave was saying exactly the same thing about YOU too:bigsmile:


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

She's just jealous 'cuz I'm better preserved than she is


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

It's head to body ratio is unproportionate because it has fishermen in its belly.


----------

